# New small pantry closet layout



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Well guys, it has been years since I have done any HO but just got a little real estate to build a switching layout. The room is a hair over 7' long and about 4' 7" wide and I can use both walls. The locomotive will be a H660 with DCC and sound. I will paint in NYC and it will be set in the 30's to 50's. I still have many old time cars and almost all buildings will be flats. The turn table is N Scale but about the right diameter. The track will all be DCC friendly 83 Walthers and flex but sectional Atlas was used to design the plan for size purposes. I am pretty excited to start.
Here is the plan. (First Idea)
PS. 15" min radius.










Mike


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Well Mike congratulations on carrying HO now :thumbsup: I was reading this and was thinking, where would you get your parts/ supplies from :laugh: Looking forward to following this one.
You listed this as First idea, was there a second or third? It would be cool if the upper portion tied into the turntable.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Well Mike congratulations on carrying HO now :thumbsup: I was reading this and was thinking, where would you get your parts/ supplies from :laugh: Looking forward to following this one.
> You listed this as First idea, was there a second or third? It would be cool if the upper portion tied into the turntable.


Thanks Xnats , Yes I do a lot of shop lifting from myself  . I had a couple other ideas but they didn't work out on paper well.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have worked this AM on many of you guys thoughts and this is likely the end result. I have gone to all 18" radius and shortened the run around as well as removed the turntable. I really like this version.












PS the HH660 came yesterday and what fabulous sound it has. I plan to do a video on unpacking and testing before it gets painted.


Mike


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks better. The 'S' curves I pointed out in the other forum have been fixed.

I think going to 18" radius is a good choice.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great....just a thought. If you added a small pier/barge area at the lower LH corner you could have in/out traffic by using a RR barge as a cassette, just make it removeable and you can have infinite traffic in your small switching area.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Looks great....just a thought. If you added a small pier/barge area at the lower LH corner you could have in/out traffic by using a RR barge as a cassette, just make it removeable and you can have infinite traffic in your small switching area.


Thanks Waltr , i like it better as well.

sstlaure , I can not use a cassett , the room is too small and the through track would be the bottom most on the plan and traffic would com from there.
Thanks , mike


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

version 2 looks good. are you going to lay track before deciding on industry types, or do you have that pretty well thought out too?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

kursplat said:


> version 2 looks good. are you going to lay track before deciding on industry types, or do you have that pretty well thought out too?


Track first , industries later. The green one will likely be a coal dealer though.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Here is my first progress video on the new NYC Shelf Layout.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0bxRVo8gKs

I got the ceiling painted this morning.



Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Well.......a nice little addition


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Well.......a nice little addition


Hi Carl , Thanks 
Is this the Carl I know in WEST TX??
Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes....but it is south east Texas


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I got the room painted, electric moved and am ready to start bench work. Woo Whooo.



















Mike


----------

